# Review My Booth Please?



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey! I think my booth looks pretty decent, but I'd love feedback on what I can do better. I'm dealing with the added challenge of having an eclectic assortment of products... I have steampunk/assemblage jewelry, bath & body, Christmas ornaments and wine stoppers- all in one small booth. Am I looking ok? I absolutely welcome all constructive criticism!!


----------



## ladyrose (Oct 21, 2014)

It's a little blurry and kinda hard to see. Can you post a few close up pictures at different angels?


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 22, 2014)

As a consumer, I'm okay with multiple categories of things being sold in the same booth, but they all need to have the same theme - like a boutique retail store.

If steam-punk jewelry is your main thing, then the soap, ornaments, and wine stoppers should also be steam-punkish.  Also, there should be a good amount of each category.  If there are too many styles going on and not enough product for each category, it seems a little like a rummage sale.  Like a boutique store, I like an organized layout with B&B all together, jewelry hanging out with other jewelry, etc.

Sorry, the picture is a little hard to see what's what... that's just my general take on booth arrangements.

My mom had a crafting business and sold a bunch of different things: toll-painted wooden boxes, hand-stitched clothes, dolls, carved spoons, wreaths, etc. What tied them all together was a country-chic aesthetic. Each thing she sold represented her ideal.. Throughout the day, she would (instruct me to) rearrange things as her stock got low. If just one wooden box was left, it got put up and more spoons came out. No one ever wanted to buy the last thing of a category. 

Did I ever mention on the forum I spent A LOT of my childhood at craft fairs?  If I never smell baby's breath again, I can die happy.  Sorry for digressing. LOL


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 22, 2014)

Here are some closer up shots.  My husband would kill me if he knew I was posting this stellar picture of him on the Internet!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 22, 2014)

It is not to my tastes I have to say.  A little too jumbled and the colours put me off a bit.  Is the background yours as it does not fit at all with the rest of it.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 22, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> It is not to my tastes I have to say.  A little too jumbled and the colours put me off a bit.  Is the background yours as it does not fit at all with the rest of it.




Yes, the background is mine.  I had it made ages ago when I was making a different style jewelry and before I was making bath and body...  We are looking into redesigning it now.  I still use it just because I felt it was some bright color to draw the the eye in.  

Thank you for being so candid.  I think as a rule, we want to be warm and supportive in forums like this.  I know it can be uncomfortable to say something even a little negative about what someone is doing when they ask for feedback- so thanks for giving me your honest opinion.  I do appreciate it.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 22, 2014)

I see body intermingled with jewelry. I'd take a table for lotion, one  section for butters, one for jewelry etc. It's a little too chaotic with it all mixed together, and as a customer (i don't sell), it's hard to tell what is where. I may love your balm but I'm looking at the b and b section on the left of the stand and it's over by the necklaces. A bird with a stand on a book set on a table next to a football is a little much, and the jewelry pics on the backdrop are too. I can hardly see your name in the corner as well. 

I'd say stick with stands for displays, or sick with old world-like books, but not both scattered one here, one there. Line up the jewelry below the earring stand and if too much it can drift towards the checkout. Then keep b and b products on the left and drift towards you. 

It looks neat, the books and suitcase, and old world. The only problem is the busy factor. If possible, ditch the extra doo dads and maybe use just the old world theme in a simple manner.

I think there's great potential, it just needs to be cleaned up and look a little more cohesive.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 22, 2014)

Your display is a bit too chaotic as a customer.  I too agree that you need some cohesiveness to it as well. I also find the colors a bit off putting (brown, beige, gold, red).  I would go with one or two colors and carry them throughout your display.  I suggest putting your B&B products in one area and then jewerly in another etc for all items being sold.  You want your display to look plentifull but not cluttered if that makes sense.  I would also keep to one themem in your display items as I see a football, a bird etc and it's a bit confusing.   Just a bit of streamlining and you should have an awesome display.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm afraid I would have to agree with the above. I think the background is too busy. You have three tables, and a lot of product on them, so it just adds to the cluttered look.

I would also agree with separating the jewelry from the B&B products. 

On the table on the left of the picture, you have some kind of box with a tiered table on top of it. I'd use that table somewhere else, that actually seems too tall. And I agree, the football and raven are a bit much and confusing. Also, I'd be afraid that someone would reach for something there to take a look, and the whole thing would come toppling down. 

Bottom line, I would try to simplify and organize what you have on your tables, and maybe go with colored table coverings for that pop of color you want. You've obviously put a lot of work into what you've got there, I think a little simplification would work wonders and bring you more sales.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 22, 2014)

At first glance, I don't immediately "get" what you are selling. And I'm noticing the decorative objects like the books and the football. Why are they there?


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 22, 2014)

I also agree with all the above. Body products would certainly not bring me to your booth since I really do not see them with all the others. I sell a few misc items as fill ins at my booth but they always have their own tables and display. I really cannot see your B&B products that interspersed with the other with everything else


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stay with me on this. 
Maybe try....
The left b and b. Use, on that table, books lined up side by side flat. Put a row together in the back of the table (by the aisle). Then in the center top of the row of books, put two books side by side flat (see pic)  Now you have rows of shelving. Put the b and b there with the chalk board in front with prices. Then take one trunk from the right side of your picture, the larger green one, and use it like a shelf to the right of your husband (the left side of the picture) on the b and b side, and use it like a shelf for b and b items. For the jewelry, line up necklaces and other items below earring poster stand, and move the trunk currently to your husband's right (left side of the picture), which has jewelry dangling on the inside....to his left and now it's on the jewelry side. It's neat and clean, thematic with old world, and a little more cohesive.
I did a quick set up on my dresser to better describe the books as shelves. Of course I don't have a ton of things I've made so I put candles there lol, but I wanted to give you an idea about what I mean. I have a ton of old books, love collecting them!!

Now the Xmas tree with ornaments works there in the front corner, and once the dark green trunks are moved, you can arrange in the corner there the wine stoppers (or something that isn't jewelry or b abd b).

I enjoy eclectic collections. No one ever said you can only sell one item and that's it! Go for it, just make sections clear and concise so someone shopping can see everything you have to offer easily. I think it's great potential personally


----------



## Jencat (Oct 22, 2014)

I agree with the others.  I'd group like products together and edit out things like the football, raven and anything else that doesn't help to highlight your products.  Definitely a simpler backdrop too.  Something that highlights your name without adding visual clutter.


----------

